# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Así funcionan los tubos del trasvase TS en Orihuela

## Jonasino

> El sifón del Segura, de Orihuela, o simplemente los tubos, como comúnmente se conoce en la zona, es una obra emblemática del postravase Tajo-Segura y forma ya parte del paisaje de Orihuela y toda la Vega Baja. Es difícil que sus dos tuberías de 2,35 metros de diámetro interior y 5,2 kilómetros de longitud, montadas sobre 200 pilares de seis metros, pasen desapercibidas. Tras surgir a cien metros de altura en la sierra de Orihuela, descienden hasta la huerta y comienzan su camino en dirección a Hurchillo, donde terminan elevándose de nuevo por el monte del mismo nombre. En casi toda la travesía son acompañados por una carretera muy frecuentada por los habitantes de Orihuela y la comarca y los viajeros entre Murcia y la costa alicantina, lo que ha convertido esta obra hidráulica en todo un símbolo del lugar.
> 
> Pero, ¿cómo funcionan los tubos del trasvase? ¿Por qué se construyeron así? ¿Sabemos cuánta agua pueden transportar? Y ¿por qué de vez en cuando aparecen vistosas fugas que crean géiseres sobre la huerta oriolana?
> 
>     El gradiente de temperatura es sin duda el gran enemigo del sifón de Orihuela
> 
> El sifón del Segura forma parte de la margen izquierda del postravase y proporciona recursos hídricos a las valiosas zonas productivas de la Vega Baja y el campo de Cartagena. Fue diseñado por el ingeniero Alfonso Botía Pantoja, y terminado en 1976 por la Unión Temporal de Empresas Bernar Pareja, Tamese y Abengoa. Es una obra que funciona mediante el clásico sistema de los vasos comunicantes. Las aguas procedentes del trasvase surgen de la sierra de Orihuela procedentes de un túnel a cien metros de altura. Una vez bajan por la falda de la montaña, finalizan su trasiego por la huerta y se vuelvan a elevar en el monte Hurchillo, descargando sus valiosos recursos hídricos 16 metros por debajo de su punto inicial. Este fenómeno se denomina pérdida de carga, y en realidad bastarían unos milímetros de diferencia para garantizar el flujo de agua entre ambos puntos, pero se necesita que el cambio en altura sea al menos de 14 metros para que las dos tuberías puedan transportar los 30 metros cúbicos por segundo que permite su caudal máximo.
> 
> Estos tubos llevan casi 40 años funcionando, pero no fue la única opción contemplada en un principio. Existen tres soluciones para salvar un valle: un acueducto, que habría requerido pilares de unos cien metros de altura, un terraplén continuo de la misma altura o un sifón. Elegida esta última alternativa, que contaba con la ventaja de no tener que reponer servicios transversales (carreteras, acequias, etc.), había que decidir si se enterraban las tuberías o se elevaban. Enterrarlas implicaba trabajar en un suelo muy inestable por el paso del río Segura y el Reguerón. Así, se decidió situarlas sobre pilares. De hecho, la naturaleza del suelo hizo necesario también utilizar pedraplén compactado para estabilizar los pilares en las zonas más cercanas al río.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

